# Rosita & Daisy Mae's Manicure



## Jim Guerin (Mar 28, 2004)

HI All!!






On the 18th the new girls had their feet trimmed!! It went very well, all things considered Rosita had her teeth floated too, and got the WNV booster, Daisy got her first WNV shot and tetanus. All the rest of the kids got the WNV booster too.

Daisy was very good once she had a lead on her. I even gave my new butt a kiss on the nose For a while she was resting her chin on my arm, while I scratched her under the jaw, and talked to her. She just stood there. Steve was trimming Rosita. He took quite a bit off, looks a lot better. I will include some before and after pics. The greatest change is with Rositas feet. You can see Daisys feet in the first two pics.

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...ront_Feet_1.jpg Daisy Mae's front feet are to the right.

This is Rosita and Daisy Mae's front feet after trimmed. Cant see Daisys feet very well, but they werent near as bad as Rositas feet.

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...ont_After_3.jpg

Another shot of Rositas front feet.

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...et_After_13.jpg

After trying eight times to get this pic into photobucket, I finnally got it there, but PB changed the name of it. Anyway, here is a pic of Rosita and Daisy Mae after their manicures

http://img37.photobucket.com/albums/v115/j...rm/83014ecc.jpg

Jim Guerin

Yelm, WA


----------



## minimule (Mar 28, 2004)

They look much better. Their lucky you have them now to take care of them.


----------



## crponies (Mar 28, 2004)

They're looking good! He did a wonderful job.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Mar 29, 2004)

Looking good! I am so happy that you found them.


----------

